# Paint Shop Pro X2 HDR - EV einstellen?



## jccTeq (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

kann man beim Erstellen von HDR Bildern mit Paint Shop Pro X2 (automatische HDR Funktion) irgendwie den ermittelten EV der Einzelbilder modifizieren? Ich hab 'ne Reihe TIFF Bilder, bei denen in der HDR Zusammenführung als EV (unter den Bildern) immer 0,0 angezeigt wird - das resultierende Bild sieht e aus. Nutze ich meine originalen CR2, nimmt er den richtigen EV und die resultierenden Bilder sind so, wie ich sie haben will. Kann man den EV irgendwie manuell einstellen?

Danke

Grüße,
Hendrik


----------

